# WTB hermann's tortoise in bay area california



## gordonc1991 (May 11, 2011)

looking for a tortoise preferably hermanns. also looking for greek or russian. thanksss located in northern california.


----------



## WrongFoot (May 29, 2011)

gordonc1991 said:


> looking for a tortoise preferably hermanns. also looking for greek or russian. thanksss located in northern california.



Hey in what city are you located in?


----------

